# Area 51 The Grail finally in ebook for first time--



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309790346&sr=8-2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob-

Congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309790346&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309790346&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309790346&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309790346&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309790346&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?

The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Grail-ebook/dp/B00584R0N8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Have read 2 Area 51 & 2 Atlantis, will download #3 in each series in the next few days.  The research and background is excellent.  Bob's theory's are better than most,  he supports and develops his ideas and so far I can live with them.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print; also author of bestselling Atlantis series

The Holy Grail -- is it the key to a miracle ... or a terrifying truth?









The Great Wall of China, the immense carvings on Easter Island, Egypt's pyramids, UFOs. What is the chilling connection? The answer, unearthed by an elite band of soldiers and scientists based at Area 51, is rewriting human history -- to include the aliens who shaped it!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grail-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4WUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356273091&sr=1-1&keywords=area+51+the+grail

Now, in this heart-pounding novel, Area 51 personnel embark on a top secret search for the Holy Grail, a glittering artifact with the power to save the world ... or lead to its destruction.


----------

